# Frozen embryos health benefits. [babies healthier if born from FET]



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

There is a very interesting artical on the 'BBC news website' dated 8/11/08 and titled 'frozen embryos health benefits' [I don't know how to paste a link, so if anyone can, please do it]
This details studies which show that frozen embryo transfer [FET] suprisingly results in healther babies then fresh embryo transfer.[ie less premature babies, and fewer low birth weight babies, etc]


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is the link

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7720166.stm

very interesting
/links


----------

